# Anyone dealt with dragon sea shipping from uk to cyprus



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi I wondered if anyone had dealt with Dragon Sea shipping to move personal items over to Cyprus from the Uk. We're moving over in March 2012 and I know I'm maybe being a little premature but I'm just trying to find out an idea of costs for moving over some of our personal items.
I have been looking on Dragon Seas website and their price is £55 for the first carton weighing no more than 30kg & measuring 61cmx51cmx41cm then £35 for each extra carton of the same weight and size. There are costs for insurance at 3.5% of the value of items and £25 for delivery & collection door to door and the estimated timescale is 10 days from leaving the UK to arriving in Cyprus.
Does this sound about right? As I've never had to use this type of service before I don't know and would appreciate any feedback or any other company names that people have used before for shipping.
Any advice would be much appreciated.
Thanks Lisa


----------

